# oPk positive?



## TTCBean

15 months pp. EBF ans no cycle yet. I had some cramps and ewcm this morning, took an oPk and this appeared. Would this be a post or near?


----------



## Xxenssial

That looks like it’s near to me. You may ovulate very soon - goodluck.


----------



## TTCBean

Nothing occurred, but this morning cramping again. I purchased a clear blue ovulation test and I got a smiley this morning. My urine was very very concentrated, can that trigger a false pos?


----------



## tdog

TTCBean said:


> Nothing occurred, but this morning cramping again. I purchased a clear blue ovulation test and I got a smiley this morning. My urine was very very concentrated, can that trigger a false pos?
> 
> View attachment 1109914

Is that a solid smiley? I always use these I trust these 100% but normally when I get a solid smiley my opks are positive aswell xx


----------



## TTCBean

tdog said:


> Is that a solid smiley? I always use these I trust these 100% but normally when I get a solid smiley my opks are positive aswell xx

Yes a solid smiley!
I took a cheapie opk and the dye is kind of messed up, hard to tell if it’s pos or not.


----------



## tdog

That is s strange one I think I'd still count it as positive love cover all bases xx


----------



## TTCBean

I took a first response and I got a bfp wasn’t expecting that at all.


----------



## MumwithPCOS

TTCBean said:


> I took a first response and I got a bfp wasn’t expecting that at all.

Congrats!! I guess the solid smiley was telling the truth then!!


----------



## TTCBean

So weird I took two tests today and both bfn. I’m so confused. I took two different brands yesterday and got bfp.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## TTCBean

BFN this morning, too. My body is messing with me! Lol.


----------



## tdog

Well your body wants to behave its self :shrug: I hate it when our bady does that it's awful sending massive :hugs: xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm sorry about the bfn :(


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks girls… thinking maybe a chemical? I’ll find out eventually as I should surely get a cycle soon. A little bummed out but relieved too, wasn’t sure how I’d handle 5 kids lol.


----------



## TTCBean

As I am a pos addict lol I did a digi and was “not pregnant” but the clear blue OPK is a solid smiley still? Whhhat.


----------



## TTCBean

I texted my midwife friend and she said most likely a Chemical... that is a bummer. She offered bloodwork but I declined. She said to test in a week.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :(


----------

